# Good deal or bad deal on a Litespped Icon 2008



## cliffs44 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have an opportunity to buy a 2008 Litespeed Icon--- Ultegra SL with Easton Circuit wheels. 
This is a brand new bike off the showroom floor for $3100.00 ...

I want to pull the trigger and take her home but just looking for a little feedback... I think
the shop is slow and they are turning inventory into cash.... 
Any thoughts will be appreciated...


----------



## lunky (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds like an excellent deal to me if the bike is what you really want. I went with Dura Ace and Hed Ardennes wheels and paid twice that amount and my wheels were at cost and the frame at a 20% discount. I likely could have done better but I knew what I wanted and I was not likely to find in stock anywhere. Note that I have yet to ride it as I live in Minnesota and purchased in December. If you do purchase it and live some where where you can ride it currently I would love to get your feed back.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

It would be a fair deal if it were from eBay but I would say its a good deal for a local bike shop considering that they will likley throw in a fitting and free service for 1-2 years. Currently, there are 4 Icons on eBay all for at least $3145. Consider shipping costs on top of that and $3100 is a good local deal.

BUY IT!


----------



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

This looks like a killer deal on Craigslist assume that it fits you

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/1078465528.html

BTW: I'm just passing on a good deal and this bike has nothing to do with me.


----------

